# Msc in Psychology - from UK wanting to emigrate to Oz.



## Scorpsal (May 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a Msc (masters) in Psychology from the UK. What are my chances of succeeding with immigration to Australia?
Also, what are job prospects like for Psychologists out there?

Many thanks!


----------

